# Lowrance 522 CI GPS Sonar Problems?



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

We have this unit on my buddy's Starcraft 170 Superfisherman. It was original equipment and generally worked well. During the first few years of service, the sonar would occasionally lose its reading and begin blinking an obviously incorrect depth. This is the fifth year and the problem has become serious. On a recent trip to Lake St. Clair the unit became completely unreliable, going from reading correctly to blinking *1.5ft* every few minutes. Speed, depth, angle of transducer, motor running (or not) didn't seem to make any difference - very frustrating. We have not gotten into any serious research on this problem as yet, just looking to see if anyone has had the same experience with this unit. 
Appreciate any insights.

WPM


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

had that happen on my 111 and it was the transducer


----------

